# Uruguay Lifeboats



## neillrush

Can anyone please let me know the numbers/RNLI tie-ups for the ADES lifeboats? I am very partially sighted and cannot read the LBES bible! Iknow the Tynes but there was a Waveney, a couple of Solents, at least 3 Atlantic 21's and others.
Rgds


----------



## Galley Boy

Neil the Waveney was ON-1044 THE SCOUT 44-018 (Ades 16)
Solent ON-1012 CITY OF BIRMINGHAM 48-009 (Ades14)
Solent ON-1019 LADY MACROBERT 48-014 (Ades 12)
Rother ON-1068 JAMES CABLE 37-40 (Ades 13)
Nothing on Atlantics sold in the LBES Handbook, hope this helps
Cliff


----------



## neillrush

Thanks Galley Boy, a real help


----------



## Cisco

I know one is based in Colonia... I thought I had a photo of her but can't find it... sorry.


----------



## neillrush

Thanks all, but does anyone know what ADES 15, 17 and 18 are??
Rgds


----------



## Galley Boy

Nothing listed for ADES 15,17 or 18 on the web site Neil


----------



## neillrush

Thsanks very much, I used to have their web address but have lost it!!
Rgds


----------



## ex-RNLI

Neil, I have 2 links from a google search...

http://rnli.org/aboutus/International/countries/Pages/Uruguay.aspx

http://www.44mlb.com/ades-photos.htm


Please get back to me if I can help more

Take care

Richard


----------



## Davesdream

They appear to be EX-USCG types that have now been retired. Nice to see they are useful in the role originally intended.

Regards


----------



## neillrush

ex-RNLI said:


> Neil, I have 2 links from a google search...
> 
> http://rnli.org/aboutus/International/countries/Pages/Uruguay.aspx
> 
> http://www.44mlb.com/ades-photos.htm
> 
> 
> Please get back to me if I can help more
> 
> Take care
> 
> Richard


Many thanks Richard for this info, it all helps.
Rgds
Neill


----------

